# General > Music >  jim

## jim wright

_MUSICIANS WANTED_ 

_I'm looking to connect with other musicians in the Bettyhill-Tongue area to play regularly. I sing and play guitar and enjoy playing traditional music, as well as rock..soul...blues...any good music._

----------

